# health insurance



## coosie (Feb 22, 2008)

I was just asked by my chef/instructor if I have health insurance. When I told her no she asked how I got into school without it. It wasn't a question I was asked when I enrolled. Like they never asked if I had any communicable diseases like Hepatitis or HIV. Seems, now that I think about it, that these are pretty important things to know of someone. I have neither of those diseases, but if I did, seems the school should know.
Opinions?
And suppose a student does have HIV or Hepatitis and I know it. Am I obligated to tell someone in admin. about it?


----------



## justjoe (Oct 1, 2007)

Except for very rare circumstances, you are not obligated to tell anyone about your medical history. Google HIPPA. It is comman for colleges to require their students to have health ins. A lot of schools allow students to buy a health ins policy from the school, so you might want to check that out.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Such knowledge may well be considered legally confidential and you may be held responsible for revealing such knowledge to others.


----------

